# Boxer's Fracture



## scn7723 (Mar 20, 2016)

Looking for ICD10 code for Boxer's fracture, right hand, fifth metacarpal?


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 20, 2016)

There is no code for "Boxers Fracture". There are many terms that may not be in the ICD book under the same name the physician uses. Boxers fracture is an other word for fracture of the matacarpal, typically persents as a transversely across the neck of the bone.

Fracture, Traumatic > Metacarpral > Neck 

Displaced - S62.33-
Nondisplaced - S62.36-

6th digit will be the   	Laterality and specific finger
7th will be the status:

A - initial encounter for closed fracture
B - initial encounter for open fracture
D - subsequent encounter for fracture with routine healing
G - subsequent encounter for fracture with delayed healing
K - subsequent encounter for fracture with nonunion
P - subsequent encounter for fracture with malunion
S - sequel


----------

